# Livestock Dogs



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

This post doesn't pertain to anything about raising them.

But where we live in Indiana there is a massive Coyote problem. 

We are looking into a large dog that can be used for a pet but to guard the livestock as well.


I did some reading on Catahoula Leopard Dogs and they seem to be a good fit for what we are looking for....We saw one at a rescue and he was a really calm nice dog and in with smaller dogs and wasn't bothering them.


Does anyone have any experience with them? It says they are fiercely loyal and will protect their owners and livestock as well as hunt whatever they are introduced to.

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have worked with a few. Loved the ones I worked with! Great temperament and very willing to please. I wouldn't consider them a LGD in the traditional sense.I would take one hunting or leave to patrol the farm but would be hesitant to leave one loose unattended in with livestock. I also don't think they would be able to withstand cold winters outside. Thats my opinion from my experience with just a few.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

We have as wonderful white shepherd named Katie. Shes awesome with the chickens, and is very smart, plus she takes the cold well, and seems to cope with the summer just fine. I highly recommend one.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Well anything we would be getting would be a pet as well so it would spend time inside then be out with us while were outside.

I have a Black Lab and she loves Lucy and loves to lick her I'm just not 100% sure on leaving her with her alone right now because Diesel my lab is still pretty young and hasn't been around anything small besides my dads Jack Russell


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Get a livestock guardian dog breed. An LGD can be a pet but it can also be trusted not to kill your stock. All NON LGD breeds can not be trusted alone with stock. There are always exceptions to the rule...but why risk it? 
Some LGD breeds are:
Great Pyrenees
Maremma
Anatolian Shepherd
Kuvasz
Akbash
Karakachan
Spanish Mastiff
Pyrenean Mastiff
Caucasion Ovtcharka
Central Asian Shepherd
Komondor

There are a few other breeds as well... hope that helps.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ember said:


> Well anything we would be getting would be a pet as well so it would spend time inside then be out with us while were outside.


If you don't plan on it being outside unless you are there and don't plan on it being in the field with the animals a Catahoula would be a great dog and great protector of his family and property.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I will check into those breeds, my boyfriend has fallin in love with Catahoula's since we saw one at the rescue but I'll look though those other breeds to see what they are all about 

His mom has Llamas in with the goats and both him and I hate llamas so maybe someday I'd like to phase them out..LOL


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Do you leave your dogs in the pasture day and night or just during the day?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Once we have a true LGD she will live full time in the pasture. 
Right now our 3 dogs are outside all day (not in the pasture) and we send them out a few times at night to make patrols.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We just got a pyrenees, she is older, and has been a LGD all her life. She lives outside with the goats but she has access to stalls in the barn, paddock for shade and can go out in the pasture with the goats anytime she pleases. She is good with my human children and very sweet but she KNOWS HER JOB and anytime something suspicious comes about you can see her flying across the pasture to put herself between the threat and her goats. 

We have 3 house dogs-they are our pets and would be shocked to find themselves left in the barn or paddock at night :laugh: They are kept totally separate from the goats and Venus, our LGD. Our little house dog would get butted (I am sure) and my lab would chase the goats for fun--my mastiff would chase the goats for the kill!!!

This is totally my opinion but I feel that if you truely want a "working" dog they have to be just that---I feel that crossing the lines as pet/working dog is very confusing for the animal. Dont' get me wrong--we love on Venus and pet her all the time but she never comes into the house or our backyard. The barn and pastures is her realm.


----------



## Tkinwashougal (Oct 19, 2011)

You might want to read the fine print on your homeowners insurance--mine specifically named Catahoulas as a breed they wouldn't cover if the dog bit someone or damaged property.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We have a 5 month old Great Pyrenees and while she is still learning the ropes she is an AMAZING dog....they are barkers though....


any LGD should be left outside with the animals you want guarded so they can bond to them....our GP is very loyal to us and the goats and I couldn't imagine being without her. Good luck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly, if there's coyotes around an LGD in full time with goats is the solution as well as prevention.
Our two (Anatolians) have never been anywhere but with their goats. Any preditor who is hungry enough or dumb enough to attempt a meal is going to be one itself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

I think if you want a pet, a catahula is a great choice for farm life. However if there is a coyote problem ,an indoor "pet dog" that is always with its people will be of no use when coyotes choose to invade. They will sneak in and come and go before anything knows they were there. If you are concerned about the safety of your animals, you need a dog that can be outside 24/7. It doesn't HAVE to be a lgd breed housed with the goats, but something big, strong and weather hardy that can be trusted if an animal exscapes the pen and be able to access all outskirts of the enclosure (the back portion specifically). Also coyotes are smart enough to distract the loose dog on the other end of property while another goes in for a kill. This is why a tried and true LGD breed is a huge plus and most farms have multiple guardians.
Keep researching!!!  And maybe just get 2 dogs. one for a "pet" and one for a "guard".
We have Anatolians and LOVE them!!!
Patina


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Patina is right, a house pet isn't going to help get rid of coyotes....I would definitely recommend a LGD... Our LGD has never been with anything other than goats and she does a great job protecting....she lets us know when something is out there and she scares it away.... Our dog makes sure all goats are in the house for the night and when there is a threat she definitely keeps it away while still keeping goats safe...we also made sure she was ok with chickens as sometimes our chickens get out and we wanted to be sure that she wouldn't kill them. 


Just some food for though.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Livestock-Protect ... 878&sr=8-1

I have 2 Great Pyr/Anatolian cross pups that are learning to guard the goat herd. My PETS are NOT allowed in the goat pastures and the LGDs are not allowed in the house. The LGDs take car rides with me (without the pet dogs) and play with my 6 children while the kids are in the pastures but are not allowed to socialize with my pet dogs -- I bought this book to learn all I could about LGDs - the different breeds and what to expect. I HIGHLY recommend it. I agree with the rest here who say that giving the LGD a dual role of pet & guardian is confusing for the dog, especially if you have other dogs as pets -- they might learn that all canines are "OK" and not be effective guardians against coyotes or strays IMHO

They can be great "pets" in the pastures!! They run up to say hello and really enjoy the play time with my children (but ALWAYS -- even during play-- keep an eye on "their" herd and the surrounding areas)


----------

